# CDL driver N. of Boston



## BIGRED1 (Sep 23, 2005)

I am looking for a CDL driver to plow every storm start to finish in Wilmington Mass. You might be in a pick up truck or a 6 wheel dump truck. It is all on-road plowing, pick ups have a set rte of mostly large paved cul-de-sacs in affluent neighborhoods and the dump trucks do the main roads that attach them. Very very little backing up or picking up of blades. Low pressure routes, all my trucks are together, very reliable but there are always problems so mechanical people are good. Besides even if you breakdown you are still on the clock til its fixed or I put you in another truck.

anyway I pay $20 /hour cash within a week.(you take care of your own taxes)

The bottom line is that I need 1 person that can commit and is RELIABLE!!!!!!!


----------

